# Pros and cons of microfiber vs bamboo



## rducky

Hello All,

I am currently pregnant with my first baby and I plan on using cloth diapers. I have just about decided on using the Softbums brand.

https://www.softbums.com/

I need help deciding between microfiber and bamboo inserts. Can you give me any input from experience you've had with either kind of insert? What are the pros and cons of each? For example, I've heard that microfiber can get stinky and holds on to odors...is this true?

Thanks so much!


----------



## buttonnose82

microfibre is fast drying, absorbs liquid quickly

Bamboo is slower drying but holds more liquid it is however slower to absorb (not really a problem in young babies)

The best inserts i find are when they are both combined, (microfibre on top bamboo under) not sure thats an option though


----------



## rducky

Thanks for your reply. I could get a mix of the two types of inserts. Hadn't thought of that!


----------



## binxyboo

I use a mix.
I have a bamboo booster underneath the microfibre insert.
This combination works brilliantly for us.


----------



## jenstar

I just looked at that website and I'd probably go for the microfibre pods and bamboo mini-pods.

Microfibre can get smelly if not washed right, by that I mean if you don't get all the detergent rinsed out when washing them. Microfibre is more prone to this than other fabrics eg bamboo. But once you get your washing sorted it's not a problem. If I could only choose one I'd choose microfibre because it's quicker drying.


----------



## discoclare

I use a microfibre insert with a bamboo booster underneath. MF can get a bit smelly after a while if it hasn't been strip washed for a time, stripping should get rid of the problem.

You don't have to decide to use just one brand (and I definitely wouldn't buy a whole set of one diaper before your baby arrives as some brands don't suit some babies). I would buy a couple of this brand that you like (and maybe a couple of others you're considering too) and then see how you get on with them with your LO when he/she arrives. Then you can always get more of the ones that work best for you.


----------



## SBB

I also use a bamboo under a microfibre so if you can get a mix go for it! 
I totally agree about not getting a whole stash of one type until you've tried them... 

X x x


----------



## mummy_mi

I've heard really great things about Softbums but like others I wouldnt commit myself to them exclusively. The best thing to do, and cheapest, would be to try and pick up a selection of nappies preloved and see which you like, try on baby, get OH to have a look if needed. And then go from there, also I think you can probably use almost any inserts to stuff in the pocket so it maybe be cheaper to buy some generic inserts and use them. 

But again a mixture is probably best. I tend to mostly just use organic cotton, bamboo now but when Chloe was tiny and we were using 10 nappies a day then mf was great because it dried so quickly but now she would just out pee them their own and I would rather use cotton/bamboo but each to their own!

HTH and good luck! xx


----------



## rducky

Thanks Ladies, I really appreciate the input! I will have to do some more thinking about this, but I think you guys have convinced me to do a mix of the two.

I'm set on using cloth diapers, but there are so many choices that it's getting confusing!


----------



## allym

I have a few of like every brand. Okay, that is an exaggeration. But do try a few different kinds. I like ecoBritches because they are bamboo and the inserts are a combination of bamboo and microfiber. It's like the best of both worlds. I just ordered a 5 more because they are having a sale.


----------



## nightkd

We were fine using microfiber at first, but DD started peeing through them after a few months... We now use bamboo inserts, with a microfiber layer on top ;)


----------



## flubdub

ooh, those ecobritches are cheap! I just looked and one nappy converted to £15 inc P&P, with a wetbag! :thumbup:


----------



## lovealittle1

Sorry to hijack here- I am a cloth newbie I see that most of you mentioned using boosters. I have just been using one insert and have had a few leaks should I be using 2 inserts??


----------



## Rachel_C

There aren't any rules but yes, if one isn't enough, try two :)


----------



## nightkd

lovealittle1 said:


> Sorry to hijack here- I am a cloth newbie I see that most of you mentioned using boosters. I have just been using one insert and have had a few leaks should I be using 2 inserts??

If they are just minor leaks I would recommend Hemp Babies doublers (if you can get them) they are really thin, but help boost the nappy just enough for us! :)


----------

